# Where are the carp?



## douglasgerlach (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm kinda new to bowfishing and it seems we always miss the carp spawning in our north georgia lakes.  My dad and I were thinking about going this weekend, but didn't want to screw up a precious weekend of turkey hunting if the fish aint there.  In short, does anybody know of a lake in middle/north georgia (3 hrs.+- from lanier) that has fish?  I ain't looking for y'alls honeyholes (although that would be nice ), I just want to get in some shooting before spring break ends.  Carp would be optimal, but gar are better than alright.

-Doug

PS- If they aint shallow yet, when do they go shallow?  Any other tips or tricks would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Hard Core (Apr 10, 2009)

Save your time, the water is still cold. It shouldn't be long though. Now, you can go shoot fish but they are not everywhere yet.


----------



## RBoleman (Apr 11, 2009)

we went thursday night shot about 30 but seen around a hundred or so but they were back out of the pockets on lake hartwell but it should just get better


----------



## RIVER_CAT (Apr 11, 2009)

Where are the carp?........

They was in the bottom of my boat as of thursday night.....








Not as good as some that was out there but enjoyed the chance to go.


----------



## Bowfisher (Apr 11, 2009)

Didn't get any good pics but we ended up with 220, how about you RC, what did yall have??


----------



## RIVER_CAT (Apr 12, 2009)

103 with the late start and 2 people   

Decent i reckon..... Boat just dont want to idle slow enough to shoot all of them....The EFI is strong....but you know the deal....

Im waiting to see how your motor comes out....They may be a change coming this winter


----------



## Michael (Apr 12, 2009)

Good shooting guys! I sure hope we get finished on my new boat in time for me to stick a few before ya'll get them all


----------



## wack em (Apr 12, 2009)

Michael said:


> Good shooting guys! I sure hope we get finished on my new boat in time for me to stick a few before ya'll get them all



Come on up this weekend and shoot with me, better hurry tho cause they are getting slim quick. Secret is out and it has been getting hammered the last 10 days.


----------



## Michael (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks Blake! Hopefully this time my new boat really will be "ready Friday".

P.S. My old boat, Carp Killer, is still for sale and ready to hit the water.


----------



## wack em (Apr 13, 2009)

Michael said:


> Thanks Blake! Hopefully this time my new boat really will be "ready Friday".
> 
> P.S. My old boat, Carp Killer, is still for sale and ready to hit the water.



Tough time to be selling a boat right now. There has got to be someone looking for one though. I will keep you in mind if I talk with anyone who is looking for one. I think I have all the kinks worked out of my kicker now and am hopefully done working on it for a while. Worked out the last few bugs last thursday night and still managed to shoot 92 between me and my buddy.


----------



## hudalla (May 3, 2009)

There warming up on Lanier, focus on shallow coves with a stream or creek coming into it.  Now that the water is back up, all the vegetation that was on dry land is holding carp all over.....make sure to bring a paddle if you wanna get in the thick stuff though.


----------

